# If carlsberg made sport shy dads....



## archiebald (Sep 7, 2009)

Hi all,

Not really sport shy per se but more do sport then eat rubbish coupled with a sedentary lifestyle (work in a office and get lots of food as corporate perks). Anyway the most notable thing to my weigh is I don't drink alcohol at all!! So all my weight is food based. I weigh in at 14 st 4.6 lbs for five ten height so obese with 29 bmi.

I play tennis twice a week but that is it due to having a little one, prior to baby was 12 stone dead was training everyday at racing my kart once a week plus the tennis. So I know I can do it so my training log and photos will be going up plus my little gym (what I used before but gathered dust for a while)

Anyway I will post my training and am looking for constructive criticism, gym based challenges etc. So when I get the laptop up will post some pics of everything


----------



## archiebald (Sep 7, 2009)

*Day one*

Ate sensibly and well completed a total of 2 miles running which took 22 mins 56 seconds with ascents and descents and 368 calories burnt according to Strava. Tomorrow evening I am out on my bike which is a four mile ride so will lay of legs on Wednesday.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Keep it up :thumb:


----------



## archiebald (Sep 7, 2009)

*Day two*

Four miles cycled tonight equates to 22 minutes and 98 calories, ate well and tomorrow is 50 lengths of swimming


----------



## dandam (Apr 10, 2011)

In a couple of months time you'll be riding 20 or 30 miles without breaking a sweat - best of luck and good on you


----------



## archiebald (Sep 7, 2009)

Day three:

Fifty lengths of a 25m pool, 44 breast stroke and 6 front crawl in a time of 40 minutes. Ate well again although was desperate for a chocolate bar!


----------



## dandam (Apr 10, 2011)

During Lent this year I cut out chocolate, cakes, sweets and crisps - after the first week or so I had no cravings for chocolate, cakes or sweets but missed the crisps. I lost about 10lb during this time (exercising too).

It is my birthday in about 5 weeks time, so I am back on 'lent' until then - typically it was a work colleagues birthday yesterday and tradition is everyone brings in cakes - it was a long wednesday but I did stick with it 

Having a target can help, I did the London to Brighton ride last month so that was great motivation. My current motivation is for a holiday in October and the weight I want to shift before then.

Keep going !!


----------



## archiebald (Sep 7, 2009)

Cheers for that I am racing the men's health race in Cardiff in October so that is something to train for. I just found that without sport I was getting terribly down, it isn't competition I miss just simple things like riding your bike etc. it doesnt cost anything but can do wonders for your mental well being.
I am not going to weigh for a month as I'm going to use my clothes and how I feel as a yardstick of success


----------



## archiebald (Sep 7, 2009)

Day four:

Rest day as tomorrow going to attempt a three mile run


----------



## dandam (Apr 10, 2011)

How did you get on ?


----------



## archiebald (Sep 7, 2009)

Well I felt strong and went for five mile run and it took 56 minutes boy did I ache afterwards. My lungs and knees were red hot burning but boy do I feel better for it. Tomorrow is a light bike ride with my daughter on the back and putting up my punch bag then I am aiming to get some photos up of my shape (round is a shape) and my gym in the garage next week bringing weights in to my training


----------



## archiebald (Sep 7, 2009)

Day 7 week 1 complete:

I did the run same route using Strava that I had for the first time last week. My time was improved by one whole minute which I am over the moon with. Haven't weighed myself yet but feel more sprightly another 3 weeks and then I will weigh in. Tomorrow bike ride and have signed up for a work 11 aside footy match in September so need to get fit for that. Thanks for reading.


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Good work, keep it up! I like to keep track of progress....whether you use pictures, weight or body fat it was alway helpfully for me to see improvement week on week.....so got on the scales!


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

try keep your portion sizes down at meal time. part of the reason you where at the weight you where was down to what and the amount of food you was eating. And when you go on a diet and start to work out 9 times out of 10 peoples portion sizes stay the same even if there are eating healthy and that why people stop losing weight no matter how much they work out. That is the time to cut down portion sizes and by doing this progressively throughout your journey you will find you will lose more weight in a more controlled way and also see the plus sides of it. 

Good luck keep up the good work


----------



## archiebald (Sep 7, 2009)

Cheers for the advice guys it's really good to get some tips. Noted with the portion sizes I have swapped a lot of items out and downsized my meals. It is hard one thing I worked out was scary was the amount of sugar I was consuming in tea so I have one in the morning and one in the evening. Swap the tea for water and have noticed a big difference in my concentration levels (have done that for four weeks now)

I will endeavour to get photos up I aim to do that soon although this might be scuppered by my visit to London 2012


----------



## archiebald (Sep 7, 2009)

Day 8 

Completed the same two mike run and knocked another 1 1/2 mins off. Very tired heavy legs and ankles. Just wanted to see how it felt to try to push it, was hot as well.

Anyway swimming tomorrow


----------



## archiebald (Sep 7, 2009)

Day 9

Fifty lengths of breast stroke tonight. Very tired now completed in 38 minutes


----------



## dandam (Apr 10, 2011)

Brilliant, you are seeing improvements already


----------



## archiebald (Sep 7, 2009)

Day 10 was a REST day (Rubbish Excuse to Stop Training)

Was shot from work and needed an early night before Olympics


----------



## lanciamug (May 18, 2008)

Hope your enjoying the Olympics. Don't do too much and injure/dishearten yourself, remember ,you're in this for the long haul! Weights really help to change your body composition and shape but remember that fat is lost through diet.

Good luck and keep updating the thread.


----------



## archiebald (Sep 7, 2009)

Well my first run after the Olympic weekend where I stuck to my diet!!! So this week is my final week on the 2 mile distance and tonight set a new PB by over a minute and a half. I have one more run at this distance and then I will up the distance to three/four miles. I weighed myself said I wouldn't and I have lost 3.2 lbs which I am over the moon with.

I promise to get photos up soon


----------



## archiebald (Sep 7, 2009)

Cycling today I did four miles in 19 minutes burning 90 calories on Strava. But kept a good speed and crucially no impacts to feel in the morning


----------



## archiebald (Sep 7, 2009)

Yesterday I did 50 lengths of the pool 40 breast and 10 front crawl in 41 minutes


----------



## archiebald (Sep 7, 2009)

Well I have done two sprint sessions over a mile on Thursday and cycled 14 miles today (Friday) feeling loads better in myself still haven't weighed this week don't think I will now though

Photos soon I promise


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Seem to be doing well, good on ya! :thumb:


----------



## archiebald (Sep 7, 2009)

I have now entered two running events one is the Bredon quarter marathon and the men's health survival of the fittest. Ideal to have something to train for, I had the weekend off to spend time at Olympics and chill. Tomorrow I am upping the distance to 3 miles plus


----------



## archiebald (Sep 7, 2009)

3.3 miles this evening took me 39 minutes no stopping just a nice cadence will run the same route Thursday. Tonight cycling


----------



## archiebald (Sep 7, 2009)

7.5 miles cycling completed in the torrential rain felt good to be out after a stressful day of work. Have been eating well and resisting the temptation to weigh myself. Swimming and cycling tonight 50 metres in the pool then a 4 mile ride


----------



## PaulaJayne (Feb 17, 2012)

Using a smaller plate help with the portion size.

Paula


----------



## archiebald (Sep 7, 2009)

Portion sizes are being looked at but currently I won't be making anymore dietary changes but in the future I might.

Thanks for the reply though


----------



## alexjb (Feb 13, 2011)

Really good for you man! I wish I had your perseverance :/
Keep it up and it will be so worth it!


----------



## archiebald (Sep 7, 2009)

Yesterday 50 lengths of swimming 10 fc, 40 bs took me 32 minutes and then cycled the four miles home which took 19 minutes


----------



## archiebald (Sep 7, 2009)

18.5 mile bike ride today done on the mtb. Well tired now


----------



## dandam (Apr 10, 2011)

How are things going now ?


----------



## archiebald (Sep 7, 2009)

Since my last post have covered 13 miles on the bike of hill sessions, 6 mile interval training of running and another 50 lengths of swimming. Running tomorrow and a gym sesh this Friday


----------



## archiebald (Sep 7, 2009)

PB session running Saturday beat all my times for a mile, 400m etc and today did a hillclimb session totalling an hour ride and climbing a 1000ft in the process. 800 calories burnt by doing the two excercises


----------



## archiebald (Sep 7, 2009)

Update I ran 2.5miles in 20 minutes yesterday and I am riding a hill session tonight on the bike


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

You aint hanging about

Well done keep it up


----------



## archiebald (Sep 7, 2009)

Tough hill session 4.5 miles in 26 minutes ankle started to click near the end so backed off.


----------



## jamesgti (Aug 9, 2007)

Just read the whole thread, good diary mate and brilliant work.

I try and got for a big bike ride every Sunday 20 miles plus, would like to go in the evenings as well but with dodgy work hours don't get the time once I get home.


----------



## archiebald (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks really going to step it up next week. Doing runs then hit the weights straight after, should start seeing a few more changes. Loving the feeling of being back on the bike and running again difference is the running really rattles the old bones lol!

Spinning class first time ever tomorrow will document that


----------



## archiebald (Sep 7, 2009)

*Update*

I have been a little lax in updates recently but have upped my mileage on the running coupled with gym sessions in my garage. Sumo deadlifts, deadlifts, front and standard squats, good mornings, flyes, lat pull down and dumbbell workouts.

Haven't weighed for a few weeks but going to after the 22nd September which is when I treat myself after running my first 10k


----------



## archiebald (Sep 7, 2009)

Another big gym session today working lats, shoulders and squats. Feel a lot fitter and heading towards my target.


----------



## archiebald (Sep 7, 2009)

Sprint session today with times equating to 4:16 miles, really difficult in the heat but well worth it.

Session in the gym also focussing on 21's, skull chrushers, shoulder press, snatch, seated row and bent over row with head raises. Getting fitter and starting to see some changes.


----------



## archiebald (Sep 7, 2009)

*No training today*

So tired and achy that I had a night off, 18 days until my first 10k so can't afford many days off now.

Gym session tomorrow night with some sprint training as well so should be a tough one. Have put on weight but lost size as all my clothes are fitting better and my fat sacks round my sides and back are going


----------



## archiebald (Sep 7, 2009)

Have been hitting the running and gym hard feeling so much better in myself. Body is starting to have little changes and my belly is less pronounced. I know not many people are following this but I am finding it useful having a conduit to write down what I am doing.

Big session in the gym last night hit a new 4 rep max on the bench of 54kgs. Was pleased and the form was good, I pushed my body with high intensity weight work prior and did that last to exhaust the muscles then ran 2.5 miles in 17.55 mins, I am finding that doing the sprint training has helped improve my stamina and the squats are giving me power to get up the hills


----------



## dandam (Apr 10, 2011)

archiebald said:


> I know not many people are following this but I am finding it useful having a conduit to write down what I am doing


Some of us are, keep going :thumb:


----------



## archiebald (Sep 7, 2009)

Got up this morning after an evening BBQ where I had only one hot dog and nursed a glass of coke for a whole evening. That was difficult but seeing my appearance in the mirror this morning and the genuine changes taking place I am very pleased.

Going to a 30th party this eveniing after a gym session and a run. Hitting dead lifts and core work today plus another sprint session to help eat at the fat.


----------



## archiebald (Sep 7, 2009)

*Update*

Its been a while since I posted but have been busy doing rather than writing I have lost 9lbs since I started and at the moment I am seeing improvements in my cycling, running, swimming and weight work. This week I am doubt mainly gym sessions and a light run in prep for my first 10k on the weekend.

I feel and look so much better going to get a Flickr account on the weekend to show my improvements. People are commenting at work and I'm enjoying my clothes fitting better and digging some clothes out that I can get back into without looking like Elton John in a shell suit!


----------



## dandam (Apr 10, 2011)

Good luck on the 10k :thumb:


----------



## archiebald (Sep 7, 2009)

*10k race*

I finished 62 out of 108 with a time of 1 hour 4 minutes and 1278 calories burnt according to Strava. I was so pleased I paced myself well and every mile I got faster and faster, no stops and kept hydrated. The last half mile I really upped the pace and my sprint sessions showed beating four people at the line. Disappointing thinking I could have gone faster but I promised to stick to my race plan.

2 weeks until I do the Men's Health @ Cardiff so looking forward to that but I'm thinking I will stick to non obstacle races in the future. Got a little medal for my efforts that will go out in my garage gym.


----------



## archiebald (Sep 7, 2009)

First gy session after my run and I felt strong have upped all my weights by 5kg plus and have found it a big step up. But it has been so good getting put and making time to exercise, I realise now that I let excuses get in my way not to exercise. I can get a lot done in 45-60 mins and I don't take manly breaks as I want to get beck in the house to see the nipper before her bedtime.

Another gym session tomorrow, 4 mile run and then a front crawl pool session for Wednesday. Sprint session and gym work thursday and Friday is typically biking.


----------



## archiebald (Sep 7, 2009)

*Weight purchase and marathon entry??!!*

Have done two gym sessions this week and purchased 60kgs of more weight for in the garage off the bay. Came with some other stuff but at £40 can't go wrong should hopefully get £15-20 for the rest of the stuff. Cheap weights can't beat it, my setup with over 230kgs of weight has cost me only £210 so love a bargain.

I have men's health next weekend and keep contemplating the Gloucester marathon in January keep thinking 16 weeks to train isn't long enough? Anyone done one?


----------



## polsonm87 (Jul 20, 2006)

good work!


----------



## archiebald (Sep 7, 2009)

I have continued on with my strength training and have purchased a set of Olympic weights off gumtree to help. Most nights it has been strength training like squats, deadlifts, lat work etc. this morning I completed 9.2 mile run in 1 hour 36 over an undulating route with two large hills to finish on. Pace was good and every mile was faster. My average pace was 5.2 mph and top speed being 10.8 mph.

Could of run faster and further but focussing on being patient and increasing pace and power. I have the men's health in Cardiff next week, then I have a Duathlon in November and seriously considering a marathon in January.


----------



## Barchettaman (Dec 16, 2007)

Get yourself Chi Running, by Dreyer.
My colleague reckons it's transformed the way he runs (in a good way!)


----------



## archiebald (Sep 7, 2009)

I just googled Chi running and it does correspond with some mid strike elements that I have been doing. Will check the bay/amazon for a copy thanks for that.

Still seeing good weight loss and have been doing well on my diet and starting to show some muscle definition. Just hoping I can sustain it over the winter


----------



## archiebald (Sep 7, 2009)

Sunday I did the men's health race in Cardiff which was hard but rewarding. I got round the 11k course in an hour 35 minutes which I was pleased about and will Defo do it again.

Then I played tennis in the evening and am destroyed. Night off tonight and then on the gym training again. Have got a Duathlon in November so training for that and I have lost 11lbs now so feeling great but know I can do better


----------



## archiebald (Sep 7, 2009)

It has been a few weeks since my last post and a lot has changed. I now have new PBS for my lifting:

Deadlift = 60kgs 3 sets of 12
Squat = 60 kgs 3 sets of 12
Bench = 65kgs 3 sets of 12
Lat Pull down = 40 kgs 3 sets of 12

Now I focus on doing a lot of compound moves and not trying to jump up the weight range. I am also not using any whey's, supplements etc to achieve this. I am just seeing what I can achieve with a healthy diet and water, maybe a bit simplistic but as of yet I havent hit a plateau so perhaps when/if I do then I will look at it.

I have a busy schedule now for the next couple of months:

Aquathlon: January, february, March and April - 400m swim, 1.5 mile run, this is a small local series to me and I thought it will allow me to monitor some progress compared to others.

November: duathlon which I have posted about before

december: 10k run in Cheltenham

Over this period I plan to continue on with my weight lifting, running, biking and swimming. Currently to do the 400m swim it takes me 5 minutes doing front crawl, but that is in a busy pool so maybe some time might come of it.

Also I have lost a stone now but put on 1 1/2 on my legs and 1 inch on my arms. I have lost a lot of weight off my back and stomach and reduced my snacking. I am not too bothered with weight as I know I am looking a lot better and stronger, plus this is a long haul effort.

Also I have entered the rat race dirty weekend 20 miles 200 obstacles race in May next year. Which I have been told by all my friends I will struggle to finish blah, blah - none of them know I have been running and as I havent bought any new clothes they cant really see the weight I have lost. Although they have said I have lost weight off my face.

Anyway just an update and I have given up on promising to load photos up but will look to do it before 2013!! lol. I am pleased with my results given I work out in my garage in the cold, it has done a lot for me confidence wise.


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Well done mate! Good to read your progress.


----------



## archiebald (Sep 7, 2009)

Well it has been a while since my last post and rather than giving up with the cold nights I have been even busier training. I have completed the Duathlon and had the 19th fastest bike time and had I not run round with my friend for the first mile I could have finished a lot higher up. The experience was amazing.

Buoyed from that I did a local club sprint over 3k cross country run and finished 8th out 90 entrants which I was so suprised about as I am still not the epitomy of an athlete. Was so good to get some achievement and all I set out for in that race was to run as fast as I could needless to say even I was shocked, although all my training is hill training due to living on a hill LOL

So armed with this I have got a full calender for 2013 mixed with adventure races, duathlons, aquathlons, mtb enduros and my first ever triathlon in Portishead Bristol. I cannot wait to get to the gym now and hardly ever get short tempered now. It has turned my life around and weight loss is tipping the scales at a stone and a half of losses. No flat stomach yet but it is getting there my main focus is on leg strength and without any proteins etc I have put on nearly 2 inches from squats, calf raises and leg specific training.

My plan is to get some photos up over Christmas when I am off and take a look at my progress in the flesh. Thanks for reading


----------

